# Dog Club



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am in the pre-preliminary stage of thinking about starting a bird dog, I am looking for some help/classes in the utah county area. If anyone know of a club in the area let me know thanks.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.utahretrievers.com/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Bullock Outdoors said:


> http://www.utahretrievers.com/


He said a BIRD dog Travis, Not a rubber bumper dog. :mrgreen:


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, OUCH!


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="Bullock Outdoors":3k89s255]http://www.utahretrievers.com/


He said a BIRD dog Travis, Not a rubber bumper dog. :mrgreen:[/quote:3k89s255]

Now thats funny TEX -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

We will let any dogs join our rubber bumper club.We know retrievers will get it done but some members have pointy dogs.Join and come out and have fun.We are still looking for a couple of teams for the bird dog challenge on the 31st so come out and show us up  
Vic


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

ZEKESMAN said:


> We know retrievers will get it done


That just about sums it up boys!

-()/- -oOo-


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well i just got a German Short Hair that I am hoping to train in both areas, upland and "rubber bumpers" I'll get in touch with you ZEKE about the UVRC


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

So I've got a poitny retriever. Does that mean I get the best of both worlds?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

saturn_guy said:


> So I've got a poitny retriever. Does that mean I get the best of both worlds?


And you said that on a open forum! OWWWWW!


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

TAK said:


> saturn_guy said:
> 
> 
> > So I've got a poitny retriever. Does that mean I get the best of both worlds?
> ...


  Hopefully others know what I meant to say. Sorry all That's what you get for not reading what you type after you type it. It sounded good in my head.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Until you brought attention to it I thought you said you had a POINTY retriever... I still say Owwwwww!

Guessing you have a pointing Lab.... I'll leave it at that!


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

She is actualy half lab and half pointer


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

saturn_guy said:


> She is actualy half lab and half pointer


Half good then! :lol:


----------

